# Anyone know of a place for biofeedback in Long Island, New York?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am trying to find a hypnotist - which I received a number and I will be making the call this week.But, along with that, I would like to try biofeedback. Anyone know of a place to go to in the New York area????


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Ray Havlicek is one psychologist that I know who does biofeedback on LI. I will post on Saturday with his phone #. Is there a particular part of LI that you would like?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Any place on long island would be great. I really appreciate it. Do you know how much he charges? How many sessions you need to go to? Is it ongoing?


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Here are three referrals for you: Raymond Havlicek, Ph.D. Roslyn (516)484-5388Lorna Katz, Ph.D. Great Neck (516)470-6940Bruce Fischer, Ph.D. Selden (631) 732-1087I do not know how any of them work, you will have to contact them to see what is entailed. Good luck.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

You might want to email Mike or check out his website to get a list of hypnotherapists that have learned his protocol. Mike also has a good list of questions to ask a potential therapist which should be on the bulletin board. Check cookiesformarilyn's post on "Mike's Informational Postings"www.ibsaudioprogram.comAZ


----------



## Dabro (May 17, 2002)

Hi Beach,How are you doing with your Biofeedback?I have had unbelievable results and were wondering if you did this or HT.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach has not been around in a while as far as I know.


----------



## Dabro (May 17, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

